# Looking for D&D game in Barrie, ON



## Higgs

Looking to find a group.  Any edition of D&D would be fine, although haven't played 4e yet.  I'm 32, but am fine with any group that is 18+.


----------



## Jabba Von Hutt

Go to Sir-Games-Alot and ask Vince (owner) if he could put you in contact with a couple of groups that play through the store. I think that the store also runs the Encounters program so you can also meet some people through there.


----------

